
Interesting Site Issue with WP Engine - bhartzer
https://beanstalkim.com/learn/seo/major-seo-issue-with-wpengine/
======
bhartzer
WPEngine, by default, has a setting on their platform called "redirect bots".
Some of the other settings they have turned on by default. This is one that
should generally be turned off.

